# Bar oil jugs



## Kottonwood (Apr 19, 2012)

So, now that we have covered how everyone is mixing their fuel I was wondering what people are doing for bar oil jugs. I have recently switched over to biodegradable bar oil because on large removals I have been tilling the saw dust into peoples gardens for them after we are done. It is great, I get to charge them extra and it is less cleanup for me! I am trying to save some money and buy it in bulk though. I have just been using an old laundry detergent bottle for now. I am looking for something not so disposable and much more durable. Like a perfectly designed bar oil jug. One gallon, easy to fill, pour spout, and bullet proof. Anybody use anything like this? Where'd you get it?


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just use a little old 1 gal gas can for my bar oil.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 19, 2012)

I use a two gallon gas can going on 10 years same can. You should ask this question in the chainsaw section and you will get a million different answers. I am sure most guys in the commercial section use the jug it came in or a gas can for durability. I also pack a mini pig when out in the bush cutting firewood and leaving the larger cans in the truck for a refill if need be.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 19, 2012)

I use the ones they come in. Why poor it from a jug...........to a jug! I can see it if you buy in bulk, I dont, I buy the cheapest crap I can find, Stihl wants 18 bucks for a gal, that is straight up robbery. I buy the cheap crap at our Farm and Fleet, have never had a problem with it. Chains are fine. Its just as good. Dont let them tell u any different either, once that stuff hits a chain at full throttle, there is no way it can break down in the time it takes to get flung off. I pay 5.99 a gal, sometimes 4.99. I see on the logger shows, those guys carrying, what looks like a lucas treatment bottle out in the woods, cant see how that would last............then again, maybe that's the point, get to take a break and walk to the truck, check text messages, take a leak, get a drink, and oh yeah fill my bar oil and gas .......... again!
Patriot, using bio, how does that come? Gallons like norm? 
I have used used engine oil in the winter, problem with that is cleanliness, gotta strain it, or the oilier will get plugged with crap from a oil pan.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 19, 2012)

I use one of the old style round top 2gal.? gas cans. Welded a piece of steel over the old filler hole. Welded a 3/4" nipple in place of the old gas outlet. Over the years I've lost a couple gallons of oil when someone nicked them with a chainsaw blade. Big mess. This thing is fool proof and spill proof.
Phil


----------



## tree md (Apr 19, 2012)

I use old 1 gallon Poulan jugs. I have 5 5 gallon jugs of filtered fryer oil from restaurants that I keep in storage. It is my bio bar oil. I only use it when temps are above freezing though, as it will gel when it's freezing cold. I usually by the cheap Poulan bar oil in the Wintertime and have a couple of jugs that I fill with the vegetable oil as needed.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 19, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I use one of the old style round top 2gal.? gas cans. Welded a piece of steel over the old filler hole. Welded a 3/4" nipple in place of the old gas outlet. Over the years I've lost a couple gallons of oil when someone nicked them with a chainsaw blade. Big mess. This thing is fool proof and spill proof.
> Phil



Nice, this sounds like a pretty good solution, I will probably try something like this.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 19, 2012)

tree md said:


> I use old 1 gallon Poulan jugs. I have 5 5 gallon jugs of filtered fryer oil from restaurants that I keep in storage. It is my bio bar oil. I only use it when temps are above freezing though, as it will gel when it's freezing cold. I usually by the cheap Poulan bar oil in the Wintertime and have a couple of jugs that I fill with the vegetable oil as needed.



Nice! good call on the veggie oil. That stihl biodegradable stuff is expensive.


----------



## newsawtooth (Apr 19, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Nice! good call on the veggie oil. That stihl biodegradable stuff is expensive.



I've been using canola and vegetable oil exclusively for 5 years now. For daily dispensing I use a No Spill can. The viscosity doesn't quite jive with the pouring mechanism, but it works. Just not quite as well as gas.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 19, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> For daily dispensing I use a No Spill can. The viscosity doesn't quite jive with the pouring mechanism, but it works. Just not quite as well as gas.



I got the idea to use a clear No Spill for regular bar oil. Found out that I had to gut out and remove the valve mechanism because of the viscosity. Now it really isn't any better than the jug the oil comes in but I suppose it's sturdier.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 19, 2012)

I was using used hydaulic oil from a broke cahin repair on a new holand skid steer had to drain it in the field with a plastic cup at a time and I had 2 30 gal grease drums that were clean so pored it in to a five gallon bucket then to a 1/2 gallon metal karoseen jug I found at a garage sale, worked good till I ran out I will have to look for that can in the garage as the last 2 gallons of bar oil were 10.99 at home depot will have to switch to konola too.
Paul


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 19, 2012)

The stihl bar oil containers get holes in them way to easy. For the kinda $$ they want for them they should be way more durable.

Also patriot saw your trucks in another thread. I really like the company colors you has your fleet painted in makes your fleet look sharp.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t4nvqk


----------



## superjunior (Apr 20, 2012)

we been looking for a more spill proof alternative and came up with the tide (I think) laundry detergent container. It's one of those push button feed type containers. Just as tough as any bar oil plastic container with the added feature of flow control


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone ever use peanut oil as bar oil? i have quite abit stored in the garage from frying turkeys. I really want to do away with bar oil but finding its not much cheaper to buy canola oil. I was would like to find a place where I can get it in bulk. I was thinking Sams Club.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 20, 2012)

Some of the guys I've worked with run awful crap through their saws too... used engine oil, used hydraulic oil etc... some of that stuff really stinks!

I just use regular stihl, I buy it in bulk and it's not that expensive. I decant it into a few of the 4L sihl bar oil jugs which is a gallon. 2 or 3 of those is usually plenty to get throug a day. It pours fine so long as you know how to pour. 

I've seen some guys using the laundry softener jugs, with the long spouts. They do pour easy, but the jugs are small. Most of these guys were weekend warrior types.


----------



## tree md (Apr 20, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> Anyone ever use peanut oil as bar oil? i have quite abit stored in the garage from frying turkeys. I really want to do away with bar oil but finding its not much cheaper to buy canola oil. I was would like to find a place where I can get it in bulk. I was thinking Sams Club.



That is partly what I am using. I actually got the oil I am using from a friend who is another member here. He was using it to suplimemt his diesle in his truck and no longer had any use for it after he bought a new vehicle. It is just fryer oil that came out of commercial fryers and has been filtered with a mechanical filter. It still has good viscosity. 

I don"t see any problem at all using peanut oil except for price. Peanut oil can get expensive.


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried veggie oil but that stuff turns into water when it's hot


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 20, 2012)

I am off canola for now. I'm running echo's premium. Don't ask me why, but it is the best stuff I've ever run. I've thought of getting a different container, something strong and useful, but nothing yet. Stihl's jugs are too soft. I've learned that the hard way...lol.


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Apr 21, 2012)

We use the flimsy containers it comes in. They constantly get punctured by the saws and leak all over the bottom of the toolbox


----------



## Ruster22 (Apr 21, 2012)

I get 6 gallons at a time of Echo premium for $9.99ea, but I haven't found a container I like. 
I just love coming to the truck for a fuel up and finding ten dollars leaking all over the bed :msp_thumbdn:

Ru


----------



## tree md (Apr 21, 2012)

Get a milk crate to store and transport your fuel and oil in... Never worry about puncturing another jug.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 22, 2012)

+1

I store my saws in a different toolbox from fuel and oil in the truck. One of the toolboxes holds 6 saws, another holds some backup saws. Another toolbox holds a few jugs of fuel, a few jugs of oil, mix, wedges, files, spare chains etc... 

When I throw some gear in the wagon to go out for a small job, fuel and oil goes in a tub. Stops it leaking into the wagon and prevents saw punctures. Even on the rare occasion that I do throw fuel/oil in with saws I make a point of putting something in between them. We are talking commercial tree care here, right? I'm guessing the above posts aren't posted by weekend warriors with one saw and one jug going out to cut. 

SHaun


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 22, 2012)

I have my saw box packed, it has to go in a certain way, but the way I organized it, I can have 4-5 jugs in there with out any threat of them being punctured.


----------



## Panama (Apr 26, 2012)

superjunior said:


> we been looking for a more spill proof alternative and came up with the tide (I think) laundry detergent container. It's one of those push button feed type containers. Just as tough as any bar oil plastic container with the added feature of flow control



Yep.. +1 The downy and liquid laundry detergent bottles are about the best no spill, no drip bottles I have found for bar oil. I buy the bulk mag one oil from northern.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2012)

STIHL bar oil.........$19.79/gal......:censored:.....what the fark are they puttin in it to make it so expensive? Holy sh#t!! Trust me, I know STIHL is proud of their products but *seriously*!!

TSC bar oil....$9.79
Husqvarna bar oil....$11.99


----------



## beelsr (Apr 27, 2012)

poulan at walmart = 9.37.
poulan at my local ace - 8.99 on sale (normally 12.99)


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2012)

beelsr said:


> poulan at walmart = 9.37.
> poulan at my local ace - 8.99 on sale (normally 12.99)



Looks like I'll be headin to ACE next time :msp_mad:


----------



## Panama (Apr 27, 2012)

Northern tool 2.5 gal jugs are about $11.20 per gal before using any coupons, and about $9.18 per gal if you use their readily available coupons.


----------



## tree md (Apr 27, 2012)

Poulan bar oil, $7.99 a gallon at Wally world...


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 27, 2012)

damn.... looks like I am switching to poulan and veggie oil

this would be a nice bar oil jug
Justrite 7210420 1 Gallon Type 2 Green Safety Can | eBay


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 27, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> ... One gallon, easy to fill, pour spout, and bullet proof. Anybody use anything like this? Where'd you get it?



Tide detergent bottles. 

Or is that what you are already using?

They have a cool little spigot that never seems to leak, and they are easy to refill. Nice bright red color makes them easy to spot, too.

They work pretty good as gas cans, except that they swell up quite a bit in the summer time. They don't have a vent, and they hold pressure pretty well.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 27, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> damn....
> this would be a nice bar oil jug
> Justrite 7210420 1 Gallon Type 2 Green Safety Can | eBay



I have one of those in 5 gal for straight gas. It pours real slow with gas and you have to hold the vent open. I can't believe it would be any good with bar oil.


----------



## blackoak (Apr 27, 2012)

For shop use when making repairs, I use old GoJo hand cleaner pump spout jugs for bar oil. For in the woods I will use anything as long as it can be tied to my gas jug and flung over my shoulder.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 30, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I use the ones they come in. Why poor it from a jug...........to a jug! I can see it if you buy in bulk, I dont, I buy the cheapest crap I can find, Stihl wants 18 bucks for a gal, that is straight up robbery. I buy the cheap crap at our Farm and Fleet, have never had a problem with it. Chains are fine. Its just as good. Dont let them tell u any different either, once that stuff hits a chain at full throttle, there is no way it can break down in the time it takes to get flung off. I pay 5.99 a gal, sometimes 4.99. I see on the logger shows, those guys carrying, what looks like a lucas treatment bottle out in the woods, cant see how that would last............then again, maybe that's the point, get to take a break and walk to the truck, check text messages, take a leak, get a drink, and oh yeah fill my bar oil and gas .......... again!
> Patriot, using bio, how does that come? Gallons like norm?
> I have used used engine oil in the winter, problem with that is cleanliness, gotta strain it, or the oilier will get plugged with crap from a oil pan.







Its important to remember that you end up breathing a good amount of bar oil mist, and burnt oil. One advantage to the sthil oil is it contains no carcinogens, and has no know health hazards (stamped right on the side of the drum) . I know it seems like a small thing but if you have employees using used motor oil or Hyd oil could expose you to health claims in the future


----------



## dave_026 (Apr 30, 2012)

might be a bit small for you guys that do big jobs - but I bring this style of container with me all the time. No spilling.

View attachment 236391


----------



## tree md (Jun 3, 2012)

Time to filler up...


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 4, 2012)

Repped. 
MarquisTree
PatriotTreeCo
flushcut


----------

